

ButterCoin (Y Combinator) CEO Reveals 'Mistake' That Lead to Company Closure - Sealy
http://www.coindesk.com/buttercoin-ceo-mistake-bitcoin-business/

======
Sealy
A lot of good take-aways from this, the most noteworthy and obvious one
though:

In interview, Dahl talked at length about his regret that he didn't bootstrap
the company, instead trying to raise "a significant amount" early on.

"What I should've done is really start with a fraction of what I would
actually need and once you have enough demand, raise more," Dahl said.

